# Hello!! I am new here and need advice. TIA



## Nette1919 (Aug 9, 2016)

Good Morning! My name is Annette. I am a nail artist. I have recently jumped to canvas. I just painted my first oil paint, using a palette knife and a small brush. I loved how it came out but it needs more. Can I use acrylic paint to paint on an oil canvas? Or would I need to use oil on oil?


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Hello Annette! Welcome to the forum! 

Nice painting for a first try! 

I learned from others here, because I do not paint with oils, that you can paint on acrylic with oil but you cannot paint on oil with acrylic.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes Susan got it right, it's fine to paint oil over acrylic but not acrylic over oil.

Your painting is an excellent painting for a first try. If you want to work on it more I would suggest getting some movement in the water. Making small lines of dark blue and small lines of white will make it look like ripples in the water. Below is a sample of what I'm talking about. This water is a little rough, but you get the idea. I'm just one step above novice myself when it comes to painting -- been at for 2 years. Important thing is you do what pleases you, we all have different styles.


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

One should also paint _fat over lean_, that is, the upper layer should be more oily. This is because the lower layer must dry faster than the upper. Otherwise cracks will occur. /Mats


----------

